# Any Reccomendations



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any reccomendations on a good shampoo that will help with dry skin? I am not giving Mia a bath as often as I did (I am trying to do once every 3 weeks) but would like a shampoo that will help replenish her skin and also help with itching (for allergies)....I am already adding fish oil to her food and will get the 3v caps when I run out....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it just dry and flaky? Any bacterial infections or red rashes? Any yeasty smell? 

I actually saw a dermatologist recommend selsun blue shampoo for a very flaky dog once. Otherwise you might try a shampoo like hylit or allergroom that are soap free. 

Cure Care is a brand of conditioner you can get at Sally's. It has no fragrance or color and is very gentle.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 22 2008, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655910


> Is it just dry and flaky? Any bacterial infections or red rashes? Any yeasty smell?
> 
> I actually saw a dermatologist recommend selsun blue shampoo for a very flaky dog once. Otherwise you might try a shampoo like hylit or allergroom that are soap free.
> 
> Cure Care is a brand of conditioner you can get at Sally's. It has no fragrance or color and is very gentle.[/B]


Its flaky....no rashes or bacterial infections or yeasty smells... but its everywhere! I found some flakes of skin between her paws...on her legs are the worse though...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good...then any of those recommendations are worth a shot.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Where would I get hylit or allergroom? I may go pick up some selsun blue to try that first.... Should I continue with the oatmeal baths??

thanks for the reccomendation!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think you can get hylit at petsmart...but most vet offices carry it. You can order it online, too. Allergroom from vet or online.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have an allergy dog and many dogs with allergies are allergic to oatmeal and oatmeal is very drying so i recommend earthbath hypoallergenic as hypoallergenic shampoos are best for allergy dogs. Earthbath is a good brand and they have it at petco and petsmart. I have had good luck with it and I would see how that goes and see how that goes. allergy dogs need to be bathed once a week to keep pollens and dust off them as it helps with the allergies. We see a dermatologist and have for a few years now and i have tried every shampoo it seems  



QUOTE (Krystal @ Oct 22 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655914


> Where would I get hylit or allergroom? I may go pick up some selsun blue to try that first.... Should I continue with the oatmeal baths??
> 
> thanks for the reccomendation![/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hummm.....now im confused....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Krystal, I hope I don't confuse you anymore - but from what I can tell, you are dealing with 2 different issues here - dry skin, and possible allergies. In my experience, shampoo/conditioner aren't a factor for dealing with Harley's environmental allergies - his skin is fine, he doesnt have any visible signs of his allergies on his skin - the only visible sign is that he scratches. 

I think you need to deal with the dry skin on its own. If Mia scratches at her dry skin enough, she may cause inflamation, and then potentially an infection. The infection would be secondary - the dry skin being the reason for the scratching/inflamation.

Try to get the dry skin under control, then look at the possible allergies would be my 2 cents worth


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 22 2008, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655932


> Krystal, I hope I don't confuse you anymore - but from what I can tell, you are dealing with 2 different issues here - dry skin, and possible allergies. In my experience, shampoo/conditioner aren't a factor for dealing with Harley's environmental allergies - his skin is fine, he doesnt have any visible signs of his allergies on his skin - the only visible sign is that he scratches.
> 
> I think you need to deal with the dry skin on its own. If Mia scratches at her dry skin enough, she may cause inflamation, and then potentially an infection. The infection would be secondary - the dry skin being the reason for the scratching/inflamation.
> 
> Try to get the dry skin under control, then look at the possible allergies would be my 2 cents worth [/B]


Thanks Jacqui! 

I realize I am dealing with two seperate issues (now) LOL.....I wasnt sure which to tackle first! It started with her having environmental allergies and the only visible signs was scratching...So I bathed her with the oatmeal (which I read would help ease the ichines).....But I ended up drying out her skin with the frequent bathing and the CH clarifying shampoo! I didnt realize it was like a whitening shampoo! :brownbag: ..... So since I am dealing with the dry skin issue first should I still hold off on the baths for 3 weeks and use selsun blue? or should I bathe more frequently? I have kept her inside because I dont want her to get dirty :blush: and I need to get her some shoes so the grass with stop bothering her feet! I hate seeing my baby girl so uncomfortable!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Oct 23 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655943


> Thanks Jacqui!
> 
> I realize I am dealing with two seperate issues (now) LOL.....I wasnt sure which to tackle first! It started with her having environmental allergies and the only visible signs was scratching...So I bathed her with the oatmeal (which I read would help ease the ichines).....But I ended up drying out her skin with the frequent bathing and the CH clarifying shampoo! I didnt realize it was like a whitening shampoo! :brownbag: ..... So since I am dealing with the dry skin issue first should I still hold off on the baths for 3 weeks and use selsun blue? or should I bathe more frequently? I have kept her inside because I dont want her to get dirty :blush: and I need to get her some shoes so the grass with stop bothering her feet! I hate seeing my baby girl so uncomfortable![/B]


Yep, I would go with Jackie's recommendation to get the dry skin under control - I've never had that issue, so I would take her advice on that. Good luck, I know its no fun watching our babies be itchy!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I would not use a human shampoo of selsun blue as human ph is different than dogs thus is more drying for a dog. The dry skin is probably due to frequent bathing with the oatmeal as oatmeal is very drying so go with the hypoallergenic and use hypoallergenic baby wipes by huggies perfume and dye free when you come in from outside to wipe off the paws. I am on [email protected] and that is a great group for information about allergies as well. I never knew oatmeal could make an allergy dog itchy and i noticed it with my dee dee when i stopped using the oatmeal. I use dr bronners unscented mild baby shampoo as well as it has all organic oils in it which add moisture but first start with earthbath and you can return it if you do not see a difference. You need to do frequent bathing with an allergy dog for sure. Do not do the the 3v caps  use nordic natural fish oil -- go to nordicnaturals.com as that is the most pure fish oil as it is distilled so no mercury in it. Also you antihistamines work well with omega 3 -- omega 3 is anti-inflammatory. If your dog has allergies environmentally then best to have on a simple diet like natural balance fish and sweet potato to keep the amount of things going into the body to aggravate it down. If you do the fish oil supplements that will help with the drying of the skin as well but i think it was the oatmeal honestly  I have been through almost 4 years of allergies and it is not fun at all but the more simple you keep it the better and only do one change at a time otherwise you will not know what is and what isn't working. If you are in california we go to animal dermatology in marina del rey to dr. gubash who i like alot. Also very important with skin issues to do a full cbc and chemistry and full thyroid panel (all 6) as hypothyroid needs to be ruled out early on as that can trigger skin issues as well. 10% of the time it is food and 90% is environmental. Sad to say no real cure for environmental just try to keep your baby comfortable. If environmental then your only options really are hyposensitization shots, atopica, temaril p if the antihistamines and the omega 3 combo do not work which in many dogs it doesn't. The maltese and yorkie breed tend to have lots of allergies unfortunately I like a fish diet for allergies as it has omega 3 in it naturally. Do not supplement with flaxseed oil as it makes allergy dogs more itchy. Also bathing with distilled water helps and giving distilled or spring water helps as well. Trying to think of everything but sure i forgot some things - but hope this helps 





QUOTE (Krystal @ Oct 22 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655943


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 22 2008, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655932





> Krystal, I hope I don't confuse you anymore - but from what I can tell, you are dealing with 2 different issues here - dry skin, and possible allergies. In my experience, shampoo/conditioner aren't a factor for dealing with Harley's environmental allergies - his skin is fine, he doesnt have any visible signs of his allergies on his skin - the only visible sign is that he scratches.
> 
> I think you need to deal with the dry skin on its own. If Mia scratches at her dry skin enough, she may cause inflamation, and then potentially an infection. The infection would be secondary - the dry skin being the reason for the scratching/inflamation.
> 
> Try to get the dry skin under control, then look at the possible allergies would be my 2 cents worth [/B]


Thanks Jacqui! 

I realize I am dealing with two seperate issues (now) LOL.....I wasnt sure which to tackle first! It started with her having environmental allergies and the only visible signs was scratching...So I bathed her with the oatmeal (which I read would help ease the ichines).....But I ended up drying out her skin with the frequent bathing and the CH clarifying shampoo! I didnt realize it was like a whitening shampoo! :brownbag: ..... So since I am dealing with the dry skin issue first should I still hold off on the baths for 3 weeks and use selsun blue? or should I bathe more frequently? I have kept her inside because I dont want her to get dirty :blush: and I need to get her some shoes so the grass with stop bothering her feet! I hate seeing my baby girl so uncomfortable!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think you should take her to a vet or call your vet about what to give her. You need to get the scratching under control before you have a bigger problem. Your vet may also suggest a shampoo to use. There are only so many home remedies you can try. I too did not realize oatmeal could be drying. In the long run you will probably save money by taking her to the vet.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

also i use probiotics for my dd and give her them 30 min before food every morning as it keeps the good bacteria in the system to kill off the bad bacteria and with all the allergy issues i have dealt with she has only had one bacteria infection in 4 years. Sadly most vets will just prescribe steroids for this and the vet shampoos i used which is a ton of them many caused a worse reaction in my dee dee - I have used ketachlor, malaseb, sebalux, hylite, relief, allergroom, zylox,resicort, resiprox, genesis, you name it we have tried and after spending a ton of money on them realized you can call ivx for free samples but virbac will not give free samples and vets will tell you that you cannot return them but you can because if you call the mfg they all guarantee their product just a hassle for the vets so they refuse it unless you tell them you called and talked to mfg and they guarantee so they said you can return. I learned that after hundreds of dollars in products. I think the best approach is naturally as many of the others irritate the skin i have found. It was always oh let's try this , now try this, now try this -- so now I just call the mfg directly and ask what they recommends and explain what is going on. One way to know if food or atopic dermatitis is to do a course of steroids if the dog stops itching it is not food allergy as atopica nor steroids will work for food allergy only environmental but sadly allergies are usually a combo of all 3 -- food, flea and environmental which is what makes it so tough. Here are some excellent sites on allergies which explains alot. An excellent book to also read that i have read is allergy solution for dogs by dr shawn messionier - see below and i am on his yahoo group as well 

http://www.petcarenaturally.com/book_allergy_solution.php

here are some good links to read that explain alot as well

http://pet-information.peteducation.com/se...&ts=results

sadly allergies stem from a poor immune system and the breeds that are over bred and inbred have the most problems i have found out -- my dd is hypothyroid and severe allergies - both immune disorders


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/grooming/...otanicals.shtml

above is another shampoo and conditioner i like alot but the hypoallergenic shampoo and conditioner only -- do not ever put tea tree oil on an allergy dog per dermatologist as it comes from the meleuca tree and almost every dog tests positive for an allergic reaction to that tree. Also i do not care for it as it can be toxic to cats which makes me question it for dogs as well  The best things to use for any hot spots is raw coconut oil - that works great and if you notice in most things like neosporine and shampoos they have coconut oil and that is because coconut is a natural antibacterial and antifungal so this is the only thing that worked for dee dee as neosporine worked but then afterwards she got worse so once i used the coconut oil no need for anything else and safe for them to lick but they will love the taste so best to not put on areas such as paws or they will just sit and lick them


----------

